# Ruby app



## GSquadron (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi all!
I have to install a ruby application on a linux server using a windows 7 OS
How can i do that? I have never used ruby and what is worse, there are no videos on youtube
to explain how to install files on a server, for a ruby app.
Anyone help!


----------



## CounterZeus (Jul 26, 2012)

You can use putty for accessing the server and give in commands.
For one time file transfers, I recommend filezilla or winscp.

Other than that, I've only used Ruby (on rails) for my bachelor test and I didn't like it.
Maybe this will help: http://ruby.about.com/od/tutorials/ht/installrubylin.htm


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 26, 2012)

It is not that i cant access the server.
I have all the files, but there is no index!
How can i install it when there is no file like the index.php 

With terminal wndow it referrs to the ruby terminal or cmd?

And ruby seems really stupid... Rakefile lol!


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 26, 2012)

Ruby web applications don't work like PHP where a script gets run over the internet. If you want to host a ruby app, you really need to use RoR (Ruby on Rails,) which a lot of people don't like or something like Sinatra or Rack.

Sinatra is pretty simple, maybe that will be more like what you're looking for. Keep in mind that Sinatra is web app and web server all in one.

Be careful what you say about ruby, if you call it better than PHP a lot of people might disown you. 

http://www.sinatrarb.com/

Edit: If you want to use Rails and Apache, maybe something like this is what you're looking for: http://www.modrails.com/


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 26, 2012)

So how am i supposed to get it work on the server?
It has already a ruby on rails app creator which i created (just after a click it creates it itself).
I put in all files. I run the url and it says it cannot be found!

Also, a program which is nearly impossible to find any tutorials and other resources to get you started
seems a HUGE dissapointment. How can the people support it when there are no tutorials? LOL


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 26, 2012)

I personally don't have experience with RoR, I've heard nasty things but maybe this will help you out. It sounds like you've figured half of it out on your own anyways.
http://guides.rubyonrails.org/getting_started.html


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 26, 2012)

The files are all ready! It is a self-made script. The only problem is where can i open it?
Even in a local machine i cannot open it! It wont recognize it.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 26, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> The files are all ready! It is a self-made script. The only problem is where can i open it?
> Even in a local machine i cannot open it! It wont recognize it.



RoR runs a web server, like Sinatra. Maybe you're looking for this: http://guides.rubyonrails.org/getting_started.html#starting-up-the-web-server



> 4.1 Starting up the Web Server
> You actually have a functional Rails application already. To see it, you need to start a web server on your development machine. You can do this by running:
> 
> $ rails server


I'm assuming you replace the "server" name with your web application? Once again, I don't use rails so bare with me.


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 26, 2012)

I am trying to do it, but it wont work again.
So difficult :S


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyone can help?


----------

